# Please need help severely worst marriage ever



## Marriageintrouble1234 (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi guys I’ll try to make this as short as possible, and I’m so glad I found this group, here’s the situation I’ve been married for approximately 20 years and during that time I share two children with my wife she has a son from a previous marriage, there is always been issues along the way here or there but growing up in a Catholic family I’ve always just stuck it out, now when I say other than issues starting with the first five years there was always inkling that they were several guys that she may been cheating with as we are both very young I was 23 and she was 21 moving past that I just dealt with things and excepted it but never retaliated or cheated myself., Moving past that at times it felt as though I would have a heart attack due to all the stress that has been put under, things got much worse over time with her son from a previous marriage, he started doing drugs acid marijuana pretty much anything you can think of. This eventually led to Over a half million dollars in medical bills from overdoses, eventually I was forced out of my house that I’ve had for seven years and worked so hard for due to the fact that he overdosed in the house and went completely bonkers and it took 11 police officers to restrain him, with that said I was given a 30 day notice as I was on a rent to own program, My wife saw no issue with this, I need up having to pack up a trailer by myself for 2000 square-foot home to move to another state that would take me and our family as my rental and order history was not marked severely and I can no longer get a proof or anything in the state keeping in mind I’ve always had a very clean record and a good credit, fast forward a year later and he’s picked up again by the police this time put in jail for five days and health and $20,000 bail, my wife insisted that we get him an attorney so that he does not have to spend any time in jail, he was finally released and given 30 days as a sentence in which he served less than a day due to overcrowding, He now is a very heavy marijuana smoker daily in fact he actually quit smoking cigarettes so that he can focus solely on smoking pot his whole paycheck from his minimum wage job go solely to marijuana, with that’s said and all the stress that I’ve been put under I’m no longer able to make the same income I did 10 years ago as I’m starting to feel numerous health problems from this marriage and the consequences and repercussions, when I’m at is as follows he does not pay A dime to live in the home, he’s 21 years old he requires a ride to and from work every day, if you’re not available to pick him up he will take the door off the hinges as he gets very angry most recently as well as several other incidents in the past he’s threatened me and my wife, he has told her and called her every name in the book he’s told her he will personally her her I’ve asked her to please remove him from the house for several years now and she refuses she continues to say that he has some anger issues that need to be worked on but she will not allowed to be removed from the house, I was just notified last week, that since he hides his paraphernalia and drugs around the house that the renting company we rent from has caught wind of it and they are not forcing a Nother addiction on me, I’m at my last which I told my wife that he needed to leave immediately she Refuses to address anything I advised her that this marriage and I continue to do this and other instances, I explained to her that in the state we live in they will simply do a very fast and quick evection process and we will all have nowhere to live including my grandson my daughter and her fiancé she just doesn’t seem to get it until the worst happens the worst part about it is it’s almost as if she sits and sings come by Ya with them every day she herself asked very infantile at times almost as if she’s out of the nine-year-old mentality much beyond just trying to be a friend or a kids and she does this with all of them they never had a consequence repercussion or anything do you understand what happens when you do the wrong thing in life, i’m declining downhill very quickly healthwise and for my age are used to be a bodybuilder so this is very difficult to except that a relationship if the lead put me in this position I just don’t know what to do guys as when I wake up in the morning doesn’t seem to be much there left that’s positive in this world. My mother has contacted me numerous times and told me that her heart breaks for when I’m being put through and has offered numerous solutions but unfortunately every time I try to go ahead and do it it’s just not that easy I know I probably sound like if you’re a wimp here but there’s a lot at stake, I don’t think anybody could ever fathom what I’ve gone through and when I’m being put through, another instance is the other day we asked him to help us move a few heavy items in the garage his response was flat out no, my wife explain to him that you were very heavy could you please just help that we would pay him, his response was was that he ordered a pizza cause he had the munchies and that he was not to eat it fast and if you had time After he would help us maybe. This is every day. My daughter does not pay us anything as well and I’m literally paying $4000 with the bills from borrowing money from parents and family members my body and health can only take so much more of this it’s simply not fair to do this to somebody, I have notified my wife that anymore this will probably put me in the hospital or in a grave her response is easy to silence it does not respond to it, believe me when I say this folks this is just the very tip of the iceberg there’s been other stuff she’s done as well as mentioned earlier with the cheating and so on.I just don’t know what to do can somebody please


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

first, that was a terribly difficult read. please break that down into paragraphs, proof read it to correct sentences that dont make sense in english, and use punctuation. 

second, your wife does not respect you at all because you have never shown her any consequences. even when you lost your home due to your step sons issues and your wifes refusal to be a parent, you still didnt enforce any consequences. instead, you took them somewhere else and started the whole thing again. 

you keep talking about all that you are going through... did you ever stop to think that it would be much better for you if you just quit doing it? as in, if you left and actually kept half your paycheck? imagine not having to deal with a wife that literally doesnt even care about how much she is destroying her husband. 

what you really need to do is stand up and use your own agency. you can make any decision you want. nobody is stopping you except for YOU. YOU are the one who keeps supporting their horrid behavior. 

STOP SUPPORTING THEM! they will figure it out and survive. they may have nothing more than what they need to survive for a while, but guess what? they are already throwing everything YOU give them in the trash. 

get off that train. its headed off a cliff.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

Talk to an attorney. Your first priority needs to be getting your children away from the drug addict. Whatever it takes. That includes divorcing your wife and fighting for full custody. Protect your children.


----------



## MovingForward (Jan 19, 2017)

Sounds like you will be better off getting rid of wife and cutting ties with her son.

Not your problem and you can have lower stress and financial obligations without them.


----------

